# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Spuchnięty cały policzek

## snazo07

Witam. w sobotę zaczął boleć mnie ząb, 6 na dole. Nie chciałem iść do szpitala bo pewnie od razu by mi go wyrwali, a szkoda mi go. Poszedłem w poniedziałek do dentysty, rozwiercił mi zęba, usuną trochę ropy i założył lekarstwo. Przypisał mi również antybiotyk "Duomox" i powiedział, że jak ząb będzie boleć to będzie do wyrwania. Ząb przestał mnie boleć tego samego dnia. Ale twarz strasznie mi spuchła. Zadzwoniłem do niego dziś (wtorek) i powiedział żebym brał antybiotyk, powiedziałem, że to robię ale nie pomaga. Wydaje mi się, że mnie trochę "olał", kazał mi iść na chirurgię i wyrwać zęba, ale skoro nie boli to chyba jest okey i da się go wyleczyć. Czytałem na internecie że antybiotyk może działać dopiero po 48-72h.

Zacząłem obkładać opuchliznę lodem, oraz kupiłem maść wewnętrzną na opuchliznę "DentoseptA"

Jak myślicie co powinienem zrobić? czy opuchlizna w końcu sama zejdzie?

----------


## lenkal

Ja osobiście radziłabym udać się do innego dentysty  :Smile:  bo skoro byłeś u niego na wizycie i dostałeś lekarstwo do zęba to powinien zaprosić Cie od razu do gabinetu żeby sprawdzić co się dziej  :Smile:  jeżeli ząb zacznie boleć albo spuchłeś to może ząb wcale nie jest do wyrwania tylko do leczenia kanałowego a on po prostu nie chce się tego podjąć :Smile:  jestes z Krakowa??/

----------


## snazo07

Podkarpacie, a to podobno najlepszy dentysta w Mieście. Jak robiłem u niego zęby to 10 lat plomba mi się trzymała i do dzisiaj je mam. Podejmuje się trudnych zabiegów, więc nie wiem dlaczego dziś mnie tak olał. Dzwoniłem jeszcze wcześniej do innego dentysty, powiedziałem mu o problemie, dostałem odpowiedź żebym wrócił tam gdzie zacząłem robić tego zęba, on mi go jeszcze raz rozwierci i usunie przynajmniej trochę ropy. 

A czy opuchlizna zejdzie sama po stosowaniu antybiotyków? Bo to jest największy problem, ząb moim zdaniem jest okey, nie boli ani nic.

----------


## lenkal

no opuchlizna powinna zejść może odczekaj ze dwa dni  :Smile:  chyba ze opuchlizna Ci się robi bo nadal zbiera Ci sie ropa. Ja bym sie zapisała na wizyte do niego jutro jezeli Ci nie zejdzie ...

----------


## lenkal

no opuchlizna powinna zejść może odczekaj ze dwa dni  :Smile:  chyba ze opuchlizna Ci się robi bo nadal zbiera Ci sie ropa. Ja bym sie zapisała na wizyte do niego jutro jezeli Ci nie zejdzie ...

----------


## snazo07

czy sie zbiera to nie wiem trudno okreslic, najwiece spuchło w nocy, od rana mam już dużą twarz. Teraz przykładam mrożonym groszkiem

----------


## lenkal

hehhe no moze pomoże ale radze isc na wizyte jednak  :Smile:

----------


## snazo07

jeśli do jutra (drugi dzień od wzięcia antybiotyku) opuchlizna choć w małym stopniu nie zejdzie to tak zrobię, lub wizyta w szpitalu i usuwanie zęba;/

----------


## lenkal

moze az tak zle nie bedzie :Smile:

----------


## snazo07

Dziś (2 dzień od pierwszego dnia kiedy zacząłem brać antybiotyk) wydaje mi się, że opuchlizna minimalnie się pomniejszyła, bądź już się do niej przyzwyczaiłem. Sam już nie wiem. Tak jak pisałem ani ząb ani opuchlizna mnie nie boli, w sobotę wyjeżdżam zagranicę do pracy sezonowej na okres 2 miesięcy. Co robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Po prostu miałes zgorzel, lekarz Ci nie wytłumaczył, bardzo zaawansowany stan zapalny dlatego była ropa. Spokojnie opuchlizna zejdzie, bierz antybiotyk dalej do konca, tezprzed lustrem stawaj i mow litere O zebys cwiczyl szczeke, zeby szczekoscisku nie było. Dalej idz za kilka dni do lekarza i niech skonczy kanalowke, obuduje zab, a jak nie masz czasu to brac i tak dalej antybiotyk i wyrwac.

----------


## snazo07

O zgorzelu ani słowa nie powiedział, wtedy opuchlizny prawie jeszcze nie miałem. Przyszła dopiero w ten sam dzień w nocy. A co do zęba rzekł, że to lekarstwo powinno spokojnie wytrzymać 3 miesiące i jak wrócę to zacznie leczyć kanałowo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgorzel Zgorzel zęba rozwija się w zębie, w którym doszło do uprzedniego obumarcia miazgi. Martwa tkanka miazgi ulega procesom beztlenowego rozkładu na skutek działania bakterii beztlenowych.

Zgorzel zęba jest poważnym stanem wymagającym leczenia kanałowego, ponieważ niesie ze sobą nie tylko możliwość utraty zęba, ale również ryzyko zakażenia tkanek okołozębowych oraz negatywnego wpływu na cały organizm (z ryzykiem zapalenia wsierdzia włącznie).

Stan zapalny związany ze zgorzelą zęba może mieć różny przebieg i objawy. W przewlekłym stanie dolegliwości bólowe mogą nie występować lub być słabo nasilone. Zaawansowany przewlekły stan zapalny może doprowadzić do powstania zmian w kości wokół wierzchołka korzenia zęba zwanych zmianami okołowierzchołkowymi. Może również powstać przetoka ropna lub torbiel. 

Po usnieciu moze wystepowac zakazanie organizmu (puchlizna policzka, szczeskosci) i dlatego sie daje antybiotyk.


chociaż typowy ząb zgorzelinowy zwykle jest bardzo zniszczony, to należy wspomnieć o możliwości podstępnego rozwoju zgorzeli w zębie, który w jamie ustnej wygląda prawidłowo i zdrowo. Jest to zjawisko rzadkie i ma miejsce w sytuacji, gdy dojdzie do martwicy miazgi np. na skutek zbyt głębokiego wypełnienia lub innych bodźców prowadzących do martwicy miazgi.


Trzeba w ciagu m-ca zrobic kanałowke poczekaj 3 miesiace to moze wrocisz z gorszym bolem.

----------


## snazo07

nie wiem czy mam zgorzel, po prostu tak mnie bolał ząb że musiałem iść do dentysty, spuchłem już trochę ale niewiele, dopiero po zabiegu (rozwierceniu i wsadzeniu lekarstwa do zęba) zacząłem puchnąć, dał mi antybiotyk i kazał jak najszybciej go zażyć, pierwszą dawkę podwójnie. Powiedział że lekarstwo powinno wytrzymać 3 miesiące a jadę na 2.

Kiedyś miałem podobną sytuację z innym zębem, dostałem lekarstwo z którym chodziłem rok. Dopiero później zdobyłem pieniądze na jego leczenie. (Ząb mnie wgl nie bolał, bo jak by bolał to byłby od razu do wyrwania, ale wtedy nie miałem opuchlizny)

W tym temacie bardziej chodzi mi o to czy opuchlizna całkowicie mi zejdzie po antybiotyku? Za 3 dni wyjazd.
Myślę że od najgorszego stanu (wtorek rano) dziś mam o jakieś 40% mniejszą opuchliznę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ciagu 7 dni powinno zejsc.

----------


## snazo07

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc!

----------


## hnoor0066

bardzo zaawansowany stan zapalny dlatego była ropa. Spokojnie opuchlizna zejdzie, bierz antybiotyk dalej do konca, tezprzed lustrem stawaj i mow litere O zebys cwiczyl szczeke, zeby szczekoscisku nie było.


___________
NOOR

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem w ciąży wybrałam antybiotyk 12dni i po jednym od zakończenia znów jestem spuchnieta

----------


## roksawoj

Od piatku wieczorem też mam opóchnięty cały policzek? Czy znacie jakiegoś dobrego stomatologa w Rzeszowie?

----------

